# free site hosting, help me decide plz!



## cariboujaguar (Nov 23, 2007)

Please vote according to which free site you've used, how you enjoy it, speed, ads, reliability, storage abd feel free to post notes about why you do or do not like these sites, also if you choose other post me a link or name to the free host you use and a link to your sites would be nice! thankyou!


EDIT: whoops, made geocities the title  just vote for it by posting plz lol


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

I used yahoo hosting for 3 or 4 years and it's not too high. I think it was $11.95/mo but I just felt like I was wasting that money when I didn't have any goats for sale (yes. if you look up the word "cheap" in a dictionary that's my photo you see. LOL) but most importantly, in all that time, I NEVER once got hold of a live operator for technical support or billing questions. Not once. The free software is easy to use and the hosting is always up but if they double bill or you need to ask a question about the service - you're pretty much on your own.

Katie Stone (Bona Fide) recommended freewebs and I tried it out. I like it. It doesn't have as many site building options as yahoo and I found that it loaded very slowly or not at all until I paid for ad-free package but it's still a bargain. I got my domain name for 3 years and an ad free package for a year for under $50. I'll have to renew the ad-free thing every year but it's $14.95/yr. Still very inexpensive. I don't know how many pages I get all together but I have several pages, lots of photos and several animated graphics with between 20 and 60 hits a day and I'm nowhere near my bandwidth limit yet. If you don't want a domain name and an ad free site, it's totally, completely free- no strings.

Good Luck!
Kristen


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I use freewebs for my site, I love freewebs, it is so easy, it loads fast, and there are no pop up adds. I have a free site, but I combined 2 sites so that I could have more pages. I also discovered how to get less ads on each page 
Geocities, tripod, and bravenet load slow for me(even with satellite) and have pop up adds, homestead depends, and I haven't heard of the others. Now, Yahoo hosted sites work really good for me.


----------



## cariboujaguar (Nov 23, 2007)

how did you discover to lessen the ads on the pages?
thanks!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok, You can't get rid of the adds on the top of the page of course, but with freewebs, if you have more than I *think* 5-6 paragraphs on a page they put ads inbetween the paragraphs, so if you look on like my does' pages, I just compounded all my does into 3 paragraphs, just separating them into breeds rather than giving each doe a paragraph.
http://www.freewebs.com/sandylanefarm/seniordoes.htm


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I noticed that on you site awhile ago, there were like NO adds, your to smart Sarah! I don't have to worry about adds


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, I guess I'm the one they should look out for   Ads on the top of the page don't bug me, its when you have them in the middle of your paragraphs.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, I hardly notice the ones on the top. I hate the ones in the middle too!


----------



## cariboujaguar (Nov 23, 2007)

well it's nowhere near finished, but I just transferred my front page website from my computer tp freewebs... still have to upload the link and pics, but hopefully it works 

http://www.freewebs.com/not2shabbynubians/


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I can't see any pictures, just the box with the red arrow in it.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

same here :?


----------



## cariboujaguar (Nov 23, 2007)

that's why I said nowhere near finished lol


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

I have tried both bravenet and freewebs. I couldn't do anything with freewebs, it wouldn't let me make many changes, maybe it was a glitch. No custom pic or ANYTHING. I have bravenet at the moment and I really like it.  Just one add is on the site- on top of the page and not real noticable. It doesn't cost very much to get rid of it, but me, I am a poor church house mouse. 

Can't wait to see your finished site!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I pay for hosting from world wide mart. I think we pay $14.95/ year for our domain and then $14.95/month for hosting. I can't remember what package we have but I think it is basic.


----------

